# Oscar needs a new home (Persian)



## charlottegreenbank (Jun 6, 2010)

Oscar has now been rehomed.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi we can help find a rescue placement for these if you would like. We help people like yourself to find a rescue placement to prevent your babies from ending up in the wrong hands please feel free to pm me if you would like our help

Animal Lifeline UK • Index page


----------

